# Raw Feeders



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't seen these before, so haven't used them but the cheapest prices I think I've seen, a basic range of products but certainly could make up an order. They state free delivery over £50 or £5.99 if under which is very reasonable, it doesn't state that the delivery cost varies depending on area. They deliver to Northern England, South West, Outer London, Berkshire, Norfolk , Midlands,Suffolk,Oxfordshire and planning to deliver to Wales, looks like most places.

http://mercurymeats.webs.com/contactustoday.htm

Just used these today, products look good , prompt delivery but appear to deliver only to Yorkshire, possibly N Lincolnshire they are based in Worksop.

https://www.facebook.com/DogsNaturalFood


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant give you more karma points as I need to spread the love lol, but you are so helpful Karen  

I like to give my dogs a raw bone now and again. They are massive from our butchers actually too big, but much enjoyed by my dogs  although a bit bloody and fatty


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks me dear, I can feel the karma


----------

